# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Cristiano Ronaldo

## Davius

Cristiano Ronaldo njeri nga futbollistet me te mire boterore, flitet se do te kaloj ne Real Madrid gjate afatit veror te transferimeve. Sipas te perditshmes spnajolle sportive AS, madje ai ka preferuar te zgjedh Realin, duke anashkaluar ofertat e Barcelones, Interit dhe klubeve tjera te interesuara per sherbimet e tij. Real Madrid nga arka mbreterore pritet te nxjer nje shume astronomike prej afer 50 milion eurosh, vetem per te sjellur ne Madrid super talentin portugez. Shikuar nga nje aspekt tjeter, C.Ronaldo mund te jete nje figure kyce ne ngjitjen e Realit ne piedestalet famoze ku ai e ka edhe vendin, dhe nxjerja nga kjo gjendje e katandisur qe e ka pushtuar qe disa vite!

Ju cka mendoni per kete yll te ri te futbollit boterore, si do te jete fundi i ketij epilogu? A mendoni se edhe njehere Real Madridi, do te shkepus nje yll ndricues nga galaktika Manchester United, dhe do e transferoj ate ne galaktiken madrilene?

----------


## Kristiano

Tek Interi

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ronaldon e terheq spanja dhe mendoj se do te iki ne Madrid.

----------


## Arber gerguri

une per mendimin tim nuk mendoj se eshte mire qe ronaldo te shkoj ne real madrid sepse kjo e fundit eshte ajo qe  i humb karieren shume fotbollisteve siq ishte michael owen , ronaldo , kasano  , e shum shum te tjere, nese kristian ronaldo shkon aty do te humb shume ne karieren e tij ......... keshtu te pakten mendoj une

----------


## Juventus

> *Cristiano Ronaldo* njeri nga futbollistet me te mire boterore, flitet se do te kaloj ne Real Madrid gjate afatit veror te transferimeve. Sipas te perditshmes spnajolle sportive AS, madje ai ka preferuar te zgjedh Realin, duke anashkaluar ofertat e Barcelones, Interit dhe klubeve tjera te interesuara per sherbimet e tij.  Real Madrid nga arka mbreterore pritet te nxjer nje shume astronomike prej afer 50 milion eurosh, vetem per te sjellur ne Madrid super talentin portugez. Shikuar nga nje aspekt tjeter, C.Ronaldo mund te jete nje figure kyce ne ngjitjen e Realit ne piedestalet famoze ku ai e ka edhe vendin, dhe nxjerja nga kjo gjendje e katandisur qe e ka pushtuar qe disa vite!
> 
> Ju cka mendoni per kete yll te ri te futbollit boterore, si do te jete fundi i ketij epilogu? A mendoni se edhe njehere Real Madridi, do te shkepus nje yll ndricues nga galaktika Manchester United, dhe do e transferoj ate ne galaktiken madrilene?


Nuk besoj ne kete qe ka postuar AS, kjo sa qe di une i takon R.Madridit, dhe gjithsesi nxjer cka u konvenon atyre, po Ok.....

Une theme qe duhet dhe besoj qe do zgjedhe Barcelonen.

----------


## Davius

Nuk e thote vetem gazeta AS se C.Ronaldo preferon Realin e Madridit, por sot ky lajm eshte i botuar ne te gjithe shtypin boteror! Keshtu qe, une vetem jap lajmin, ndersa ju mos vazhdoni te mendoni se do te kalon diku tjeter, pos Realit. Madrilenet jane gjuetaret me te etshem te transfereve, dhe nese ato synojne dicka, ja arijne: Kujto: Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Van Nisterloy, Cannavaro.....

----------


## strong_07

do te vjene ne barcelon

----------


## mancha

Une jam i bindur qe Ronnie do te qendroj tek UTD.
Beckam ka shkuar ne Real ne moshen 28 vjeq,Rudi shkoj ne moshen 30 vjeq dhe keshtu them se Ronaldo do te shkoj ne Real vetem atehere kur do ta shtrydh Man U.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Reali eshte Real..

Ne nje shkrim ne gazet Gjermane thuhet kshtu por pak dite me heret i eshte ndaluar edhe kontakti me klubin Real nga Manchesteri kshtu kam lexu sikur nuk duan te ja japin , por tani jan te sigurt se C.Ronaldo nuk ka shanc per te ik diku tjeter pasi eshte ne sy te Realit.. dhe Reali eshte Real.. " Ku tja msyn aty e qkyn"

Forca REALLLLLL..

----------


## niku-nyc

C. Ronaldo sezonin tjeter perfundon ne Spanje. Per momentin Real eshte ne "pole position" por cdo gjen mund te ndodhi me rivalet e tyre Barcelona.

Man UTD do kerkoj shume pervec nje ofert lekesh pra flitet dhe per shkembim lojtaresh.



E gjith transferta ndodh vetem ne qoftese C. Ronlado kerkon te largohet sepse Man UTD nuk e leshin kurre sipas deshires se tyre.

----------


## Juventus

> Nuk e thote vetem gazeta AS se C.Ronaldo preferon Realin e Madridit, por sot ky lajm eshte i botuar ne te gjithe shtypin boteror! Keshtu qe, une vetem jap lajmin, ndersa ju mos vazhdoni te mendoni se do te kalon diku tjeter, pos Realit. Madrilenet jane gjuetaret me te etshem te transfereve, dhe nese ato synojne dicka, ja arijne: Kujto: Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Van Nisterloy, Cannavaro.....


Per mua le te shkoj ku te don vet, por e kisha fjalen se keto te perditshmet gjithnje shkruajn si ju konvenon atyre, po ndoshta do ike tek Reali pasi tek barca duhet te punoj shume per te zere vend ne 11-shin e pare.....

----------


## Davius

C.Ronaldo nuk mund te jete ne 11 e pare te Barces, LOL. Ohhh sa kam qesh! Nejse, me mire te kalon ne Juventus, sepse atje do te jete me mire.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mancha

Ronni do te qendroj ne Old Traford dhe dijeni se vitin e ardhshem do te vijne njeri nga 2 bashkombasit e Ronnit

Nani
Mutinjo

qe te 2 luajne per Sportingun,pa dyshim qe Fergi dhe familja Glazer nuk do ta lene per tu larguar nga OT,vetem nese Real i paguan UTD 80 m funte.

ky eshte qmimi per te.

----------


## mancha

Juventus nese Ronaldo nuk mund te ze vend ne 11 e Barces atehere vetem mos thuaj se Messi eshte me i mire se ai.

Pa dyshim se C.Ronaldo eshte lojtari me i mire ne bote i vitit 2007 por per kete duhet ende pune dhe se paku duhet ta fitoj Premier Ligen.
Asnje lojtar nuk ka luajtur me mire se ai

----------


## bavarezi5

Cristiano mund te bej te njejten gje qe beri Ronaldinho, te ler Manche dhe Realin dhe te kaloj te Barca.

Keshtu te pakten mendoj une.

----------


## Davius

> Cristiano mund te bej te njejten gje qe beri Ronaldinho, te ler Manche dhe Realin dhe te kaloj te Barca.
> 
> Keshtu te pakten mendoj une.


Gabim e ke o bavarezi5, se ne ate kohe Realit ju ofruar nga PSG-ja Ronaldinho, por Reali me qe kishte marre Beckham, vendosi qe vitin tjeter te angazhon Ronaldinhon, qe mandej ai kaloi tek Barca.* Pra, nuk e le Ronaldinho Realin, por  Reali e la Ronaldinhon!*

----------


## Juventus

> Gabim e ke o bavarezi5, se ne ate kohe Realit ju ofruar nga PSG-ja Ronaldinho, por Reali me qe kishte marre Beckham, vendosi qe vitin tjeter te angazhon Ronaldinhon, qe mandej ai kaloi tek Barca.* Pra, nuk e le Ronaldinho Realin, por  Reali e la Ronaldinhon!*


D.M.Th Reali hoqi dore nga Ronaldinho, hehehe po Reali hoqi dor nga Dinho, hoqi dore nga Eto'o, nga Makalele.....dhe tash po bene me ***** per te mare veten  ahhaa :uahaha:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## beni-conneticut

noshta tek interi

----------


## strong_07

nese vendos te largohet nga mancesteri do te vi ne barcelon se ekipi i barces i pelqen me se shumti

----------


## KUSi

*stilin e lojes qe e ka C.Ronalldo duhet te ik ne Barca , ndersa kur ta marem nga ana tjeter Reali ka me shum pasuri dhe mund ta mar*

----------

